# Benötige Hilfe bei Produktauswahl LED-Stripes



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo Forums-Kollegen,
ich benötige mal einen Tip zu LED Stripes.
Ich möchte über LED Stripes anzeigen, wo ein Bediener Platten auf ein Transportband 
legen soll, dieses soll Mehrfarbig gehen. Grün für die Platte und Rot für eine Zulage. 

Ich habe heute mal im Netz gesucht und bin noch nicht richtig fündig geworden, da
es keine Bastellössung werden soll sondern für eine Industrieanwendung ist. 

Zum einen gibt es ja Digitale LED Stripes wo man einzelne Pixel ansteuern kann.
So etwas wird ja mit DMX gemacht so weit ich gelesen habe, als Gateway könnte
ich mir ein Art Net -> DMX Gateway vorstellen. Das Protokoll soll leicht sein, so richtig
habe ich es nicht verstanden. 

Zum anderen gibt es ja jetzt auch für ET200SP einen Dali-Scheibe, kann man das irgendwie
nutzen?

Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas hat oder ein Tip für mich, immer her damit. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

habe leider nur auf Arduino-Bastelniveau Erfahrung, da gibt es passende Biblioteken oder man nutzt PWM mit der Hand am Arm.

Aber wir hatten das Thema schon hier im Forum, beispielsweise:

LED (z.B 2812) Strip mit SPS ansteuern


----------



## Matze001 (2 Juni 2020)

Hey RN,

kannst Du ggf. Dein Band in Bereiche aufteilen? Sagen wir mal 500mm? 
Dann könntest Du immer 500mm lange RGB-LED z.B. von LED2Work nehmen,
und diese einfach mit 24V ansteuern.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe leider nur auf Arduino-Bastelniveau Erfahrung, da gibt es passende Biblioteken oder man nutzt PWM mit der Hand am Arm.
> 
> ...




Hallo Gerd,
zum selber basteln, ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch.
Thread hatte ich schon gelesen.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Hey RN,
> 
> kannst Du ggf. Dein Band in Bereiche aufteilen? Sagen wir mal 500mm?
> Dann könntest Du immer 500mm lange RGB-LED z.B. von LED2Work nehmen,
> ...



Hall Marcel, 
neh 500mm ist mir zu grob, ich hätte gerne so ein Raster
bis Max 100mm.

Gruß RN


----------



## holgermaik (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo RN
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe brauchst du genau so etwas. https://shop.led-studien.de/de/pixe...n-digital-direkt-dmx-steuerbar-10-pixel-m-24v
Zur Ankopplung an eine Siemens PLC kann ich nichts sagen.
Bei Wago wird dies über eine spezielle serielle Karte gemacht und ist relativ einfach.
Da du keine Angaben zur PLC gemacht hast wäre es evtl. eine Überlegung wert einen PFC82xx mit e!cockpit einzusetzen
Grüße Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2020)

Hallo Holger,
genau so etwas benötige ich, mit den habe 
ich sogar schon heute Telefoniert, so richtig
schlau bin ich auch noch nicht draus geworden. 

Jetzt spinne ich mal, ich brauche es ja nicht
zeitkritisch, könnte man die nicht auch mit 
einer 1200er und den 5V Karten ansteuern?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2020)

Holger schreib mal was zur der Karte!


----------



## holgermaik (2 Juni 2020)

Die Karte wäre eine 75x-652 in der konfigurierbaren Version. Bitte auf die Firmware Nummer achten. Muss mindestens 5 sein 
Hier mal der Link zur Werbeseite https://www.wago.com/de/dmx
Die Bibliotheken sind leider Passwort geschützt sonnst könnte man sich das Protokoll mal ansehen.
Zeitkritisch ist so eine Sache. Ich habe mal eine Applikation mit 70 DMX Kanälen gemacht. Bei der Taskzeit musste ich auf 10ms runter gehen damit das Licht nicht flackert, da jeder Kanal mit 1Byte zyklisch aufgefrischt werden muss.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juni 2020)

Schau mal hier:
https://www.di-soric.com/de/Maschinenbeleuchtungen-di-soric-45109.html
Die Teile sind Industrietauglich und können über IO-Link oder Ausgänge angesteuert werden und gibt es im 100mm Länge

Von "normalen" Stripes halte ich nichts im Industrieumfeld.
Die Verbindungstechnik ist nicht so der Hit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2020)

wie sieht es den mit folgenden aus:

https://www.wachendorff-prozesstech...rofinet/gateway-dmx-nach-profinet-hd67614-b2/

hat das schon mal jemand in den Fingern gehabt?


----------



## wolff (6 Januar 2022)

Habe aktuell von wachendorff ein hd67614-b2 Gateway
kann mir jemand in der einbindung der projektierung helfen,
wie ich meine 512 DMX adressen als PLC Variable bekomme?


----------

